# Batch: mehrere Befehle



## ulki99 (28. Februar 2010)

Ich hab ein Problem und zwar möchte ich mit einem Batch-Programm mehrere Dateinen verstecken:

@echo off
attrib +h D:\blabla
attrib +h C:\blabla\blub
attrib +h C:\blabla\blib
attrib +h C:\xyz
exit

mein Problem ist, das er nur den ersten Befehl ausführt und den rest überspringt. daher meine frage was ich falsch mache(muss man am ende der befehle irgendwas(,;.) einfügen??).

edit: außerdem werden dei befehle im eingabe fenster angezeigt trotz @echo off


----------



## -Phoenix- (28. Februar 2010)

Moin

ich habe dein Script mal bei mir ausgeführt bei mir Funktioniert es  es werden keine befehle angezeit und alle dateien werden versteckt. Hinter die Befehle brauchst du eigentlich nichts schrieben .

hier so siehts bei mir aus genau wie bei dir:
@echo off
attrib +h H:\regenwald.jpg
attrib +h H:\wallpaper.jpg
attrib +h H:\landscape.jpg

exit


----------



## ulki99 (28. Februar 2010)

so ist meins, aber nur D:\Games verschwindet

@echo off
attrib +h D:\Games
attrib +h C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\GTA IV
attrib +h C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Avatar

exit

edit: die Datei heißt verstecken.bat


----------



## -Phoenix- (1. März 2010)

ok ich hab deinen fehler gefunden 
wenn im einem Pfad ein Leerzeichen vorhanden ist musst du den Pfad in "" schreiben bsp.
*@echo off

attrib +h H:\lol.jpg
attrib +h H:\Signatur.jpg
attrib +h "H:\Neuer Ordner"
attrib +h H:\test

exit 

anhand deiner Datei:

*@echo off
attrib +h D:\Games
attrib +h "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\GTA IV"
attrib +h "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Avatar"

exit

btw. hilfe gibs auch einfach bei Ausfürhren  -> cmd -> attrib\? ^^


----------



## Bauer87 (1. März 2010)

Sollte man Leerzeichen nicht auch mit Backslash schützen können? Also:

```
attrib +h C:/Dokumente\ und\ Einstellungen/Administrator/GTA\ IV
```

Hab leider gerade kein Windows da, um das zu testen, aber das wäre der für mich logische Weg. (Es können ja Anführungszeichen im Pfadnamen vorkommen. Dann würde das Skript ja den vollen Namen nicht einlesen…)


----------



## -Phoenix- (1. März 2010)

bei windows (7 auf jeden fall) kann man keine Ausführungzeichen in  Datei / Ordnernamen Schreiben .


----------



## Bauer87 (1. März 2010)

Komisch. Hab mich so daran gewöhnt, dass es geht. Hätte nicht damit gerechnet, dass es ein OS gibt, bei dem das nicht geht.

Was passiert, wenn ihr das angehängte Archiv öffnet?


----------



## ulki99 (2. März 2010)

Die "" technik hat nur bewirkt, dass die Befehle nicht mehr in einem cmd-Fenster angezeigt werden und das mit dem / bringt garnichts 
@Bauer87: wenn man das archiv öffnen möchte kommt da ein fehler von wegenm ungültiger Dateiname

edit:okay hat jetzt doch funktioniert mit dem "" , aber jetzt macht er alles außer verknüpfungen, da die ja keine endung haben was muss man da machen???


----------



## -Phoenix- (2. März 2010)

ulki99 schrieb:


> edit:okay hat jetzt doch funktioniert mit dem "" , aber jetzt macht er alles außer verknüpfungen, da die ja keine endung haben was muss man da machen???



Keine Ahnung hab nen bissel rum probiert aber nix gefuden .....
Notlösung: Kopier halt die Verknüpfung in einen Ordner den du dann Versteckst


----------



## ulki99 (2. März 2010)

okey, problem gelöst
die endung für verknüpfungen ist .lnk (für "link")
danke an alle


----------

